# Leeds/Liverpool Canal



## joe 90 (9 Aug 2010)

Hi there whoever might be interested, I posted some questions about riding the canal tow path earlier in the year and completed my ride in June and "Snorri" suggested I summarise my experience in this section, so here goes.

The Canal is 127 miles long stretching from the Liverpool waterfront across the Pennines to Leeds. Originally I planned to do it in two sections either side of an overnight stop, in the event I had my wife drop me and the bike off at Grassington, Nth Yks and rode 80 miles to my daughter's house at Ormskirk Lancs.It took me 10 hours and proved a really interesting experience because of the variety of the areas the canal passes through.

The first thing to say is that riding the canal requires a permit, a simple matter of printing one off the internet, it gives advice on dos and don't s and safety tips.

The track surface is variable and includes tarmac,cinders. cobbles, packed earth and paving. I suppose my bike is a hybrid not built for speed or off road but it performed really well not least due to the fact that the earth surfaces were dry and compacted, mud would have given me problems. There are lots of barriers and gates around the locks designed to prohibit motorcycles and places where the it's necessary to carry the bike up steps and cross roads, a spot near Colne with a 1 mile tunnel has no tow path, that means a road detour. Clearly the pace of the ride is slow despite being amazingly flat.

The most fascinating aspect of the trip was seeing canal life, the people the boats, the houses, businesses, tourist attractions and landscapes it winds through. From the outstanding beauty of the Dales to the decaying backwaters of a bygone era of industrial prosperity.

I was very tired at the finish and it took me a couple of days to recover but it was a great ride which I'd recommend to anyone of average fitness. I'm 66 and ride about 35 miles a week in a hilly area. I didn't take any energy drinks just lots of water some tea and sandwiches and I was fine. I would say though try and pick a good day when the ground has been dry for a while it will make a difference. If you have a general interest in the things around you, you'll love it.

Joe 90


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Aug 2010)

i think an epic like that needs a longer piece writing. sounds great and something i'd like to do as well. so did i read it right? you rode the whole lot in one day? then rode to your daughters?

either way...well done.

it get scruffy around burnley doesn't it? the bits around barlick and colne are nice and quiet.

edit: i think i get it now, you rode 80 miles on the canal. sorry just being dumb.


----------



## Maz (15 Aug 2010)

Well done, Joe. That's great going.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Aug 2010)

i'm starting at 6am tomorrow morning from leeds, going to try and do the whole length in a day. then stay in a hotel in liverpool and ride back halfway, home is about halfway. weather forecast is good as well.


----------



## RedBike (15 Aug 2010)

Well done Joe 90 and best of luck BFB. I did this ride about 3 years ago. At the time (and for some time after) it was the hardest ride I'd ever done. There were several sections where we detored on the road as well.


----------



## snorri (15 Aug 2010)

Good to hear of your tour, here's to the next one.  



joe 90 said:


> I didn't take any energy drinks just lots of water some tea and sandwiches and I was fine.



Good man Joe, you canna' beat real food and drink, whatever some of these youngsters say.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Aug 2010)

does anybody know where to join the canal in leeds? it seems that the redevelopment has changed the joining / starting point over the last couple of years.

cheers


----------



## MarkF (16 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> does anybody know where to join the canal in leeds? it seems that the redevelopment has changed the joining / starting point over the last couple of years.
> 
> cheers



Is there an offical starting point? I didn't know that, I started from Clarence Dock LS10 1ST


----------



## Globalti (17 Aug 2010)

Sounds great Joe, I wish I had the time do ride it. I'm familiar with the stretch between the M6 and Skipton having ridden lots of it on different days over the years. Burnley is interesting isn't it?

You do meet some curious folk on towpaths though!


----------



## Cush (17 Aug 2010)

We walked the Carlisle - Settle route a few (a good few) years ago and extended the route to Leeds via the canal. We did it over a long summer and used the trains too and from Carlisle. Two years ago I did the same rout, with a few variations on the bike. The main difference was the canal. I liked it the 1st time on foot and enjoyed it the 2nd time on my road bike but because of the variable surface of the tow path would have preffered a mountain bike with out panniers


----------



## sgw (17 Aug 2010)

MarkF said:


> Is there an offical starting point? I didn't know that, I started from Clarence Dock LS10 1ST



I don't know about "official" starting point but the start of the L-L Canal is at River Lock, Granary Wharf. East of that is the Aire and Calder Navigation. Took some finding in the encroaching dark. Even the local plod didn't know where it was!

Haven't labled my pics yet but think this is it:-


----------



## Paul_L (17 Aug 2010)

sgw said:


> I don't know about "official" starting point but the start of the L-L Canal is at River Lock, Granary Wharf. East of that is the Aire and Calder Navigation. Took some finding in the encroaching dark. Even the local plod didn't know where it was!
> 
> Haven't labled my pics yet but think this is it:-



yep, that's right.

head for Canal Wharf. 

The earlier posting about Clarence Dock isn't on the L/L canal. That's on the river Aire about 0.5miles to the east of the canal end point.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Aug 2010)

easy to spot, it has lock number 1. google street maps has it on.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Aug 2010)

cheers joe, you inspired me to go and do it. i did 92 miles on the ll and then took wrong turning and ended up at barton swing aqueduct completing 115 miles on my 16 inch wheel folder. worked out better for me tho, didn't have to dig it in liverpool. had a few pints at the weatherspoon next to 'chill factor' whilst waiting for my lift. 

ps...

harder than it looks innit joe? took me 13 hrs including breaks.


----------



## joe 90 (19 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm starting at 6am tomorrow morning from leeds, going to try and do the whole length in a day. then stay in a hotel in liverpool and ride back halfway, home is about halfway. weather forecast is good as well.


Well done you , it's quite a ride isn't it. I'm going to do the bits I missed ie Skipton to Leeds and Burscough to Liverpool just to say I covered it all. Quite something to do it in one hit though.
Cheers
JOe90


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Aug 2010)

cheers joe, i'll be doing it next time on my mtb. it will definitely be easier and i know where i went wrong. 

the leeds to skipton bit is nice but from gargrave to skipton there is no stoned path just fields and some single track.


----------



## sgw (19 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> cheers joe, i'll be doing it next time on my mtb. it will definitely be easier and i know where i went wrong.
> 
> the leeds to skipton bit is nice but from gargrave to skipton there is no stoned path just fields and some single track.



*Just* fields and some single track?

It takes all sorts eh?



btw...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leeds-Liverpool-Canal-Inland-Waterways/dp/0863511937


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Aug 2010)

Nice pub - the Anchor at Salterforth.

I was there a few weeks ago (my home turf) but didn't go in as couldn't lock the bike.

Looked very good though and there can't be many pubs with their own private caverns.

http://www.beerinthe...Inn/Salterforth

Is that stretch of the canal still closed off (to through water travel) due to North West water shortage?


----------



## Hop3y (10 Jan 2011)

Sorry to ressurect an old topic, but I'm looking to do the Leeds and Liverpool sometime soon. Probably March or April time. 

I live in Burnley (the horrible bit) as mentioned earlier in the thread and my sister is at university in Leeds. Thinking of doing Burnley to Leeds for a bit of practice. 52.5mile if Google Maps tells me right.

I did 10 miles from Burnley to Clayton Le Moors on Sunday.

Any tips for further riding?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> Any tips for further riding?


Burnley itself may be a bit grotty in places, but it has some great countryside surrounding it.

Do you fancy tackling a few hills? If you do, I'll plot some routes for you around there and stick them on Bikely.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> Sorry to ressurect an old topic, but I'm looking to do the Leeds and Liverpool sometime soon. Probably March or April time.
> 
> I live in Burnley (the horrible bit) as mentioned earlier in the thread and my sister is at university in Leeds. Thinking of doing Burnley to Leeds for a bit of practice. 52.5mile if Google Maps tells me right.
> 
> ...



that's probably the hardest section, it's nice upto gargrave then the going gets tough. fields, single track pretty much till the other side of skipton. i'd recommend a mtb or cross bike. i'm on annual leave sometime in april so may be able to join you and then ride back.


----------



## Hop3y (10 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Burnley itself may be a bit grotty in places, but it has some great countryside surrounding it.
> 
> Do you fancy tackling a few hills? If you do, I'll plot some routes for you around there and stick them on Bikely.



Yeah if possible! Had my MTB for 3 weeks so hitting the roads at the moment I'd love some help plotting a good route! I'm in BB12.


----------



## Hop3y (10 Jan 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> that's probably the hardest section, it's nice upto gargrave then the going gets tough. fields, single track pretty much till the other side of skipton. i'd recommend a mtb or cross bike. i'm on annual leave sometime in april so may be able to join you and then ride back.



Yeah sounds great! 

The canal is great for flat riding on my MTB, it's a bit dodgy round Burnley though! I saw a fox frozen in it with his head popping out. 

A nice site.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jan 2011)

the bit round burnley, colne, nelson, ironically has some of the best bits. i'll have a look on my diary tomorrow to see if we can sort out a date.


----------



## Hop3y (10 Jan 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> the bit round burnley, colne, nelson, ironically has some of the best bits. i'll have a look on my diary tomorrow to see if we can sort out a date.



Sweet!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> Yeah if possible! Had my MTB for 3 weeks so hitting the roads at the moment I'd love some help plotting a good route! I'm in BB12.


Okay Hop3y. Here's one which is 23 miles long and takes in some lovely countryside. The cafe at Coldwell Activity Centre is well worth calling in at after 17.5 miles.

I started and finished the loop on the A682 near the college in Burnley. I'm sure you can find your way there. Head towards Colne but turn left after about 3/4 mile and climb to the village of Fence. My route does a little tour of the Forest of Pendle through Newchurch-in-Pendle and Roughlee to Blacko, then round behind Colne to Laneshaw Bridge. Follow a nice little lane to Trawden and up to Clarion House crossroads. Turn left there and whizz down to Coldwell Activity Centre which is well worth a stop if you are hungry, thirsty and tired by then (as you may well be). You climb a bit from the cafe stop, but after that you have 5 miles or so to get back to where you started from and most of that is downhill!

It's a nice circuit, but don't do it when there is any chance of ice on the roads because some of them are very steep, narrow and sheltered from the sun. If black ice is anywhere in the area, it would be on this route!

Here it is on Bikely - A scenic loop from Burnley 

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Hop3y (10 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Okay Hop3y. Here's one which is 23 miles long and takes in some lovely countryside. The cafe at Coldwell Activity Centre is well worth calling in at after 17.5 miles.
> 
> I started and finished the loop on the A682 near the college in Burnley. I'm sure you can find your way there. Head towards Colne but turn left after about 3/4 mile and climb to the village of Fence. My route does a little tour of the Forest of Pendle through Newchurch-in-Pendle and Roughlee to Blacko, then round behind Colne to Laneshaw Bridge. Follow a nice little lane to Trawden and up to Clarion House crossroads. Turn left there and whizz down to Coldwell Activity Centre which is well worth a stop if you are hungry, thirsty and tired by then (as you may well be). You climb a bit from the cafe stop, but after that you have 5 miles or so to get back to where you started from and most of that is downhill!
> 
> ...



Great stuff! 

Thanks for that, will definitely be on it at the weekend. I live about 5 minutes away from the college so it's perfect! 

Adam


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jan 2011)

Interesting thread. From posts above, it's clearly a decent ride to Skipton/Barlick from Leeds. Would folks who know it say that it's also OK if fully loaded with panniers?


----------



## MarkF (11 Jan 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting thread. From posts above, it's clearly a decent ride to Skipton/Barlick from Leeds. Would folks who know it say that it's also OK if fully loaded with panniers?



What on? I start out fully loaded along the canal when I camp in the Dales. Any bike will do from Leeds to Keighley but from there to Silsden, right now, you'll need a MTB. Poor, sloping, v.muddy trails. If I'm on my hybrid or road bike and it's been raining, I hop off the towpath at Bar Lane (Keighley) and join the old B6265 which is very quiet now with all the traffic on the by-pass, re-joining the canal later. If you don't come off there and find the going too tough then you have to go all the way back.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jan 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting thread. From posts above, it's clearly a decent ride to Skipton/Barlick from Leeds. Would folks who know it say that it's also OK if fully loaded with panniers?




fyi, last time i did 90% of the full lot in one day on a brompton with a fully loaded tourer front luggage system, wasn't easy but do-able.


----------



## Hop3y (11 Jan 2011)

Found out today I have a week off work 31st of Jan to the 6th of Feb. I would love to do Burnley to Leeds in this time...

Is weather really a big factor? Obviously would love it to be fine..


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> Found out today I have a week off work 31st of Jan to the 6th of Feb. I would love to do Burnley to Leeds in this time...
> 
> Is weather really a big factor? Obviously would love it to be fine..


I wouldn't fancy sliding off a frozen towpath into a half-frozen canal and ending up like that fox in Burnley! 

If you ride to Leeds and don't fancy the ride back, you could go back on the Blackpool North train from Leeds station which calls in at Burnley Manchester Road. The train journey only takes 1 hour and 6 minutes and costs £13.80 as one ticket but £4.40 + £6.90 = £11.30 if you buy a single to Hebden Bridge and a single from Hebden Bridge to Burnley. You can stay in the same seat on the same train but save £2.50 by buying 2 tickets instead of 1 - stupid bloody rail privatisation!


----------



## Hop3y (11 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I wouldn't fancy sliding off a frozen towpath into a half-frozen canal and ending up like that fox in Burnley!
> 
> If you ride to Leeds and don't fancy the ride back, you could go back on the Blackpool North train from Leeds station which calls in at Burnley Manchester Road. The train journey only takes 1 hour and 6 minutes and costs £13.80 as one ticket but £4.40 + £6.90 = £11.30 if you buy a single to Hebden Bridge and a single from Hebden Bridge to Burnley. You can stay in the same seat on the same train but save £2.50 by buying 2 tickets instead of 1 - stupid bloody rail privatisation!



Yeah I've done that plenty of times. Get the train from Todmorden to Leeds for a quarter of the price because you've stepped just over the border. 

I could do it the other way round though and go from Leeds to Burnley after getting the train. 

I have a week off at the end of Jan so going to do it then!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> I could do it the other way round though and go from Leeds to Burnley after getting the train.


I'd prefer to do it that way round if I was doing it - no hanging about waiting for a train when tired after the ride.


----------



## Hop3y (11 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'd prefer to do it that way round if I was doing it - no hanging about waiting for a train when tired after the ride.



It does make sense. But my sister is there at uni so could have a bed for the night and do the same the next day.


----------



## Hop3y (12 Jan 2011)

We've planned it. 31st of January me and the boys from work are doing Burnley to Leeds. Will be a good laugh and better than going on my own. 

For those doing the whole trip they've built a Holiday Inn Express at the top of my road, right on the canal. Rooms from £39 and quite nice.


----------



## Hop3y (13 Jan 2011)

So, it's planned. 3 of us from work are doing the journey to Leeds. It's our first proper lengthy ride, but we're fit and we'll easily do it.

What necessities do we need to pack? (apart from the obvious pump/spares/water!)


----------



## placidcasual (18 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> So, it's planned. 3 of us from work are doing the journey to Leeds. It's our first proper lengthy ride, but we're fit and we'll easily do it.
> 
> What necessities do we need to pack? (apart from the obvious pump/spares/water!)



You'll have to put on how you get on. I intend to get a train to Burnley and cycle back to Leeds.


----------



## Hop3y (18 Jan 2011)

placidcasual said:


> You'll have to put on how you get on. I intend to get a train to Burnley and cycle back to Leeds.



Sure pal no worries! When you planning on doing it?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

So, how did it go? Did anybody fall into the canal? Were there any random goose attacks? (We get them on the Rochdale canal towpath near Hebden Bridge!). Did your legs hold up?


----------



## jomanava (1 Feb 2011)

I did it in 2006

As far as I remember I took a picture in Leeds of a metal sign with stating the full length, 127 miles, that should be the end of the ride. In Liverpool, since then, it has been extended from the original Stanley Dock to the Albert Dock, although the last bit will have to be on the road.

I did it in 3 days: Liverpool-Wigan, Wigan-Skipton, Skipton-Leeds.

Printing the permit from British Waterways is mandatory, although nobody asked me for the permit, I doubt anybody would, and I doubt if somebody had done it and I had not had it anything else would have happened. On the other side, not all the tow path is theoretically cyclable. The permit does not over the full length and in theory in some areas cycling is not allowed. As before, I doubt anybody would enforce it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hop3y (1 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> So, how did it go? Did anybody fall into the canal? Were there any random goose attacks? (We get them on the Rochdale canal towpath near Hebden Bridge!). Did your legs hold up?



Due to some work commitments I had to postpone it



, I did however manage half of it on Sunday 25 miles there and back. Would be able to do it, planning a weekend in February.

Most of my riding is now on the canal, went past Altham and the tow-path disappeared! Hard work getting through the mud but a real exercise!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

Hop3y said:


> Due to some work commitments I had to postpone it
> 
> 
> 
> , I did however manage half of it on Sunday 25 miles there and back. Would be able to do it, planning a weekend in February.


Oh well, better luck next time!


----------



## Hop3y (30 Mar 2011)

As previously stated the boys and I are doing Liverpool to Leeds for charity. See my other post here for details. We're starting early from Liverpool and have been donated some hotel rooms in Albert Dock in Liverpool. Where does it start in Liverpool exactly?


----------



## vernon (31 Mar 2011)

Hop3y said:


> As previously stated the boys and I are doing Liverpool to Leeds for charity. See my other post here for details. We're starting early from Liverpool and have been donated some hotel rooms in Albert Dock in Liverpool. Where does it start in Liverpool exactly?



According to my Leeds and Liverpool canal map, Brunswick Dock, Toxteth if you want to cycle from the furthest extremity of inland waterway attached to the canal otherwiseit appears to be Vauxhall.


----------



## jomanava (5 Apr 2011)

The original Liverpool-Leeds canal starts at the Stanley Dock. If you drive along the main road, you will see an opening in a concrete wall, it looks as a door is missing, but even driving you can peer through and see the canal. That is the original starting point, and you should be able to use the tow path for loads of miles uninterruptedly. There is no public access inside the Stanley Dock.

Only recently narrow boats can sail to the Albert Dock, but if you are cycling you need to use the road, or get a lift in one of them.

I hope this helps.


----------



## crisscross (7 Apr 2011)

We did Leeds to Liverpool and finished outside the Liver Building, having done a few 100 metres on road from Steinberg Court


----------

